# base/crown quoting



## save a civic (Jul 15, 2005)

I live/work in orange county, california. What be fair to charge for a standard 8x10 square room for base. I only do standard mdf and caulk, no paint. What also for mdf crown in the same room same situation. I am trying to stay competetive, thanks.


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi! I am in Michigan and find that pricing labor can be subjective. I think that running base at $4-5 per LF would be close.
As far as running crown, I would be in the $7 LF range.(In your 4 corner room)
A good thing to do after the job is completed is to figure out time and materials and adjust your rates next time.

Joe


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

*more detailed explanation*



Multi-Tasker said:


> Hi! I am in Michigan and find that pricing labor can be subjective. I think that running base at $4-5 per LF would be close.
> As far as running crown, I would be in the $7 LF range.(In your 4 corner room)
> A good thing to do after the job is completed is to figure out time and materials and adjust your rates next time.
> 
> Joe


you should explain if those prices reflect a "complete job", ie, caulking,painting,filling nail holes :Thumbs: some of these guys are either going to over price or under price a job if there not exactly sure what those prices entail ,just thought it might help them nail down a more accurate and effective pricing number and yes pricing labor is very subjective,i find myself adjusting prices all the time,its a part of the game.thats why i think a good base price is very important.i like to be in the ball park not out of it.


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

save a civic said:


> I only do standard mdf and caulk, no paint. What also for mdf crown in the same room same situation.
> 
> 
> My prices reflect the above information given in this case. I will not make an estimate without seeing the job my self because all are different to some degree.Also a small job (8x10) needs a higher LF. price.
> ...


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

In New York I charge for ONLY cutting and nailing it up, 3 1/4" base- $.90 / ft. and for 3 5/8" crown- $1.50 / ft. This is ONLY a labor price for PAINTED trim, either wood or mdf. Stained trim I add 15 % more to my prices. Hope this helps.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

stairguy said:


> In New York I charge for ONLY cutting and nailing it up, 3 1/4" base- $.90 / ft. and for 3 5/8" crown- $1.50 / ft. This is ONLY a labor price for PAINTED trim, either wood or mdf. Stained trim I add 15 % more to my prices. Hope this helps.


So you would install base in an 8x10 room for $32.40? (36 lf x $.90) That can't be right?


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

If room is completely square, I would do it for that price all day long. It would easily take 20 minutes at most to install 4 peices of base in this particular room.. :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

"If room is completely square, I would do it for that price all day long. It would easily take 20 minutes at most to install 4 peices of base in this particular room.. "

So you'd take my phone call, provide a quote, you'd drive to my house, unpack all of your tools, trim an 8x10 room, roll up your stuff, and drive home for $32.40? Sounds like you need to rethink you're business model, since you'd make better money working at Home Depot.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Everyone should have some kind of minimum 'show-your-face' (service) call, - - the alternative being to tell them to make a list of a 'day's work' while you're there, - - to make it worthwhile for all.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Everyone should have some kind of minimum 'show-your-face' (service) call, - - the alternative being to tell them to make a list of a 'day's work' while you're there, - - to make it worthwhile for all.


OR,

You can price a small job like basing one room high enough so that you can do the whole shebang in an hour and have the rest of the day off. This may sound weird, but I do this when someone wants a minimal amount of work done that I could care less about doing. I mean, really, it's not even worth it to drive over, set up, cut, nail, talk with the PITA HO for 20 minutes, wait for a check, clean up, etc.. for what we all know is actually a 10 minute job in front of the saw. If I can get full day labor rate for a 10 minute job, I'll take it. Otherwise, I see no value (IMO) of doing a job like that for less. Most guys won't do that job either, which means that they won't bid it, so the fact that even bid it, puts me in a postition to get the job for full price. Granted, most HO's will think it's crazy to spend $650 for base, but you would be suprised at how many don't care about the cost and just want it. I can't believe it myself most times.

NOTE: My cavalier attitude is dependent on how much work I have lined up!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> OR,
> 
> You can price a small job like basing one room high enough so that you can do the whole shebang in an hour and have the rest of the day off. This may sound weird, but I do this when someone wants a minimal amount of work done that I could care less about doing. I mean, really, it's not even worth it to drive over, set up, cut, nail, talk with the PITA HO for 20 minutes, wait for a check, clean up, etc.. for what we all know is actually a 10 minute job in front of the saw. If I can get full day labor rate for a 10 minute job, I'll take it. Otherwise, I see no value (IMO) of doing a job like that for less. Most guys won't do that job either, which means that they won't bid it, so the fact that even bid it, puts me in a postition to get the job for full price. Granted, most HO's will think it's crazy to spend $650 for base, but you would be suprised at how many don't care about the cost and just want it. I can't believe it myself most times.
> 
> NOTE: My cavalier attitude is dependent on how much work I have lined up!



Power to ya', Greg, - - I'm a little more strict with myself on some of the supposed 'intangibles' of life, - - such as morals and conscience.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Greg, your thoughts ring true for me also. I've experienced the same thing. I've had people want a texturing done in a bathroom and I tell them up front that it's going to cost you the same to do this small 5x5 room as it would to do your dining room which is 15x10 next door. The reason being its all in the prep of taping off, the actual texturing may take me 20 minutes.

Pretty much everybody responds the same way you say, "Oh well, we need it done so do it."

I agree with you, you can make some really nice cabbage doing a couple of small jobs lined up for the same day, one in the morning, one in the afternoon, maybe 2-3 hours of actual working time involved. Stuff like that always returns my thoughts to how profitable a nice simple handyman service could be.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I provide somewhat of a 'handyman' service myself, - - it's good for fill work in between bigger jobs, and also good for customer relations, - - and though the money is good, - - an honest day's work for an honest day's pay will carry you much further in this business than a short and hollow laugh on the way to the bank.

And Mike, - - beings on most threads, - - at least according who you're talking to, - - or what you're talking about, - - don't you usually 'demean' the term handyman??

Now you want to be one??

Try to be the 'same person' in every room, - - even if it's against your nature, - - you'll be much more credible.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tom R said:


> And Mike, - - beings on most threads, - - at least according who you're talking to, - - or what you're talking about, - - don't you usually 'demean' the term handyman??
> 
> Now you want to be one??


Maybe I do, maybe I don't, it might depend on the circumstances. Do me a favor and point out a specific thread and then I can answer honestly.

Not sure I ever said I want to be one or not, but more than likely like most of my intentions I would want to own a handyman service rather than be doing the actual handyman work itself. These thoughts are no different then my current business model's goals which are to own a bathroom remodeling company, not be the owner of a bathroom remodeling job which is where I am at now. In regard to handymen, I reserve the right to explore anything and everything that might lead to a nice easy retirement.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

That should be fairly easy, - - you contradict yourself all the time, - - give me a few minutes and I'll get back to ya'.

Meantime, - - here's some overall advice to avoid such 'inconsistencies'.

Base your replies on 'what' is being discussed, - - not 'who' is discussing it.

If not for 'transparency', - - intelligence would be your strong point.

Be back in a few.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Power to ya', Greg, - - I'm a little more strict with myself on some of the supposed 'intangibles' of life, - - such as morals and conscience.


your a pretty proud man arent you. what was wrong with the morals or concience of what greg said? I think your just jelous that he could make more money in a few minutes than you can in a day


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

OK, - - here's your latest of many times of you demeaning the term 'handyman'

I don't claim to have a photographic memory, - - but this fairly recent one came right to my mind.

Under 'Construction' - 'Who's Job is This'?? - page 1 - reply # 20 - middle of the middle paragraph

Here's your own words (on that particular day), - - not really too surprising, - - because as I say, - - you're replies are very predictable according to who you're talking to.

"If not they have to find a handyman to roll the dice with"


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

King of Crown said:


> your a pretty proud man arent you. what was wrong with the morals or concience of what greg said? I think your just jelous that he could make more money in a few minutes than you can in a day


Yes, I am proud, - - and meant no direct offense to Greg personally, - - but did feel the right to express my own opinion on what I feel is clearly taking advantage of someone because they may be stuck.

And when you learn to spell 'jelous' you can 'accoose' me of it!! :cheesygri


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom R said:


> OK, - - here's your latest of many times of you demeaning the term 'handyman'
> 
> I don't claim to have a photographic memory, - - but this fairly recent one came right to my mind.
> 
> ...


what wrong with that? Im sorry but your on my nerves. I was a handy man for a long time. I was a handy man because i knew something about everything. I did not know everything about one thing. that is what handymen are jacks of all trades. I was tired of questioning little things, and taking a long time with something. I know that everything i did as a handyman, and other handymen that i have seen, was not done as well as someone who has done that one thing his/her whole life. that is why you are rolling the dice.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

King of Crown said:


> what wrong with that? Im sorry but your on my nerves. I was a handy man for a long time. I was a handy man because i knew something about everything. I did not know everything about one thing. that is what handymen are jacks of all trades. I was tired of questioning little things, and taking a long time with something. I know that everything i did as a handyman, and other handymen that i have seen, was not done as well as someone who has done that one thing his/her whole life. that is why you are rolling the dice.


I disagree with you there.

Sorry you're slow

But speak for yourself.

Name your specialty.


----------

